# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ماصحة حديث عائشه رضي الله عنها في قوله تعالى (يوم تبدل الارض غير الارض)

## حمووود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكم
سأل أحد الصحابة رسول الله عن نزول هذه الآية "يوم تبدل الارض غير الارض والسموات" أين سنكون؟
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم : سنكون على الصراط.
وقت المرور علي الصراط لا يوجد إلا ثلاث أماكن فقط جهنم، الجنة، الصراط
يقول الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم :"يكون أول من يجتاز الصراط أنا و أمتي" أول أمة ستمر على الصراط أمة محمد.
تعريف الصراط:
"يوم تبدل السموات و الأرض" لن يكون سوي مكانين الجنة والنار ولكي تصل إلي الجنة يجب أن تعدي جهنم فينصب جسر فوق جهنم اسمه "الصراط" بعرض جهنم كلها إذا مررت عليه وصلت لنهايته وجدت باب الجنة أمامك ورسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم واقفا يستقبل أهل الجنة
قال الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم "فيضرب بالصراط بعرض جهنم"
مواصفات الصراط:
1. أدق (أرفع) من الشعرة.
2. أحد من السيف.
3. شديد الظلمة تحته جهنم سوداء مظلمة "تكاد تمييز من الغيظ"
4. حامل ذنوبك كلها مجسمة على ظهرك فتجعل المرور بطيئا لأصحابها إذا كانت كثيرة والعياذ بالله أو سريعا كالبرق إذا كانت خفيفة
5. عليه كلاليب ( خطاطيف ) و تحتك ( شوك مدبب ) تجرح القدم و تخدشها (تكفير ذنب الكلمة الحرام والنظرة الحرام...ألخ)
6. سماع أصوات صراخ عالي لكل من تزل قدمه ويسقط في قاع جهنم.
الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام واقفا في نهاية الصراط عند باب الجنة يراك تضع قدمك علي أول الصراط يدعو لك قائلا "يا رب سلم ... يا رب سلم"
ثم يرى العبد فلان هذا وقع أمامه من فوق الصراط فقد نصحته كثيرا ولم يستجب لك كما يرى والده و أمه لكن لا يبالي بهما كل ما يهمه هو نفسه فقط.
يروي أن السيدة عائشة تذكرت يوم القيامة فبكت فسألها الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم "ماذا بك يا عائشة؟" فقالت : "تذكرت يوم القيامة فهل سنذكر أبائنا؟؟ هل سيذكر الحبيب حبيبه يوم القيامة ؟
قال الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم: "نعم إلا في ثلاث مواضع عند الميزان - عند تطاير الصحف - عند الصراط" و اصبروا ..... ثم اصبروا على فتن الدنيا فتن الدنيا سرا
فهل هذه المعلومات عن الصراط صحيحة ؟

وماهو سبب نزول الايه قال الله تعالى (يوم تبدل الارض غير الارض والسموات)

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
ـ لعلك تقصد حديث عائشة قالت : سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قوله عز وجل { يوم تبدل الأرض غير الأرض والسماوات } فأين يكون الناس يومئذ ؟ يا رسول الله فقال على الصراط . وهو حديث صحيح أخرجه مسلم .

ـ ولعلك تقصد الحديث الآخر ، وهو حديث أبي هرير أن ناسا قالوا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا رسول الله هل نرى ربنا يوم القيامة ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم هل تضارون في رؤية القمر ليلة البدر ؟ قالوا لا يا رسول الله قال هل تضارون في الشمس ليس دونها سحاب ؟ قالوا لا يا رسول الله قال : فإنكم ترونه كذلك يجمع الله الناس يوم القيامة فيقول : من كان يعبد شيئا فليتبعه ، فيتبع من كان يعبد الشمس الشمس ، ويتبع من كان يعبد القمر القمر ، ويتبع من كان يعبد الطواغيت الطواغيت ، وتبقى هذه الأمة فيها منافقوها فيأتيهم الله تبارك وتعالى في صورة غير صورته التي يعرفون فيقول : أنا ربكم فيقولون : نعوذ بالله منك ، هذا مكاننا حتى يأتينا ربنا ، فإذا جاء ربنا عرفناه ، فيأتيهم الله تعالى في صورته التي يعرفون فيقول : أنا ربكم . فيقولون أنت ربنا فيتبعونه ويضرب الصراط بين ظهري جهنم فأكون أنا وأمتي أول من يجيز ولا يتكلم يومئذ إلا الرسل ودعوى الرسل يومئذ : اللهم سلم سلم . وفي جهنم كلاليب مثل شوك السعدان ، هل رأيتم السعدان ؟ قالوا : نعم يا رسول الله قال فإنها مثل شوك السعدان غير أنه لا يعلم ما قدر عظمها إلا الله تخطف الناس بأعمالهم فمنهم المؤمن بقي بعمله ومنهم المجازى حتى ينجى حتى إذا فرغ الله من القضاء بين العباد وأراد أن يخرج برحمته من أراد من أهل النار أمر الملائكة أن يخرجوا من النار من كان لا يشرك بالله شيئا ممن أراد الله تعالى أن يرحمه ممن يقول لا إله إلا الله فيعرفونهم في النار يعرفونهم بأثر السجود تأكل النار من ابن آدم إلا أثر السجود حرم الله على النار أن تأكل أثر السجود .... الحديث .
وهو حيث صحيح أخرجه البخاري ومسلم .

ـ ثم الحديث الآخر الذي أشرت إليه : 
عن عائشة أنها ذكرت النار فبكت فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم " ما يبكيك ؟ " قالت ذكرت النار فبكيت فهل تذكرون أهليكم يوم القيامة ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم " أما في ثلاثة مواطن فلا يذكر أحد أحدا عند الميزان حتى يعلم أيخف ميزانه أو يثقل وعند الكتاب حين يقال :{ هاؤم اقرءوا كتابيه } حتى يعلم أين يقع كتابه أفي يمينه أم في شماله أم من وراء ظهره ؟ وعند الصراط إذا وضع بين ظهري جهنم " . أخرجه أحمد وأبو داود ، وضعفه الألباني رحمه الله .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ـ أما كون : الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام واقفا في نهاية الصراط عند باب الجنة يراك تضع قدمك علي أول الصراط يدعو لك قائلا "يا رب سلم ... يا رب سلم".
فقد ثبت في صحيح مسلم من حيث أبي هريرة وحذيفة قالا : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : يجمع الله تبارك وتعالى الناس فيقوم المؤمنون حتى تزلف لهم الجنة فيأتون آدم فيقولون : يا أبانا استفتح لنا الجنة فيقول : وهل أخرجكم من الجنة إلا خطيئة أبيكم آدم لست بصاحب ذلك اذهبوا إلى ابني إبراهيم خليل الله قال فيقول إبراهيم لست بصاحب ذلك إنما كنت خليلا من وراء وراء اعمدوا إلى موسى صلى الله عليه و سلم الذي كلمه الله تكليما فيأتون موسى صلى الله عليه و سلم فيقول لست بصاحب ذلك اذهبوا إلى عيسى كلمة الله وروحه فيقول عيسى صلى الله عليه و سلم لست بصاحب ذلك فيأتون محمدا صلى الله عليه و سلم فيقوم فيؤذن له وترسل الأمانة والرحم فتقومان جنبتي الصراط يمينا وشمالا فيمر أولكم كالبرق قال : قلت : بأبي أنت وأمي ، أي شيء كمر البرق ؟ قال : ألم تروا إلى البرق كيف يمر ويرجع في طرفة عين ؟ ثم كمر الريح ثم كمر الطير وشد الرجال تجري بهم أعمالهم ونبيكم قائم على الصراط يقول : رب سلم سلم . حتى تعجز أعمال العباد حتى يجيء الرجل فلا يستطيع السير إلا زحفا قال وفي حافتي الصراط كلاليب معلقة مأمورة بأخذ من أمرت به فمخدوش ناج ومكدوس في النار والذي نفس أبي هريرة بيده إن قعر جهنم لسبعون خريفا .

----------


## ابن الصديق

بارك الله فيك شيخنا الكريم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفيك بارك أخانا الحبيب .

----------


## حمووود

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ابو مالك 

وجزاك الله كل خير على مجهوداتك القيمه

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم أخانا الحبيب حمود .

----------

